# Dandelion Fireworks



## cgipson1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Heavily saturated macro shot of a dandelion seed head


----------



## Eirik (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Jestor (Aug 24, 2011)

Very Cool


----------



## Ross Images (Aug 25, 2011)

Really cool! What lighting did you use?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 25, 2011)

The shot of the Dandelion was just a basic macro shot... and I usually have one of my SB-900's on an off camera bracket with a cheap (Fotodiox) 6"x8" on flash diffuser for lighting. Then I just over saturated it in PS.


----------



## Miladymimi (Aug 25, 2011)

Very neat effect.  It does look like fireworks.


----------

